# OMG! my S.subspinipes' egg!



## zangfroid (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh my!....My s.subspinipes just laid alot of eggs!!!:giggle: :cry: hope she won't eat them....and survive bcause,as far as I remember,I only mate her with a  s.morsitans...If they ever survive, I wonder what would be thier scientific name of a crossbreed pede:idea:    Gray


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 27, 2013)

S. supervacuis hybrida

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 27, 2013)

... say what??????


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 27, 2013)

Why did you breed her with a different species in the first place?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 27, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> S. supervacuis hybrida


Or would that be S. hybrida supervacuis?  My Latin is a little rusty. And the standard vocabulary that crossed my mind would get me a citation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

lol for scientific name hybrida supervacuis. wonder if op knows enough latin to understand. why did you cross breed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zangfroid (Jul 29, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> S. supervacuis hybrida


can you tell or explain it to me why it goes like that??...thank you sir

---------- Post added 07-29-2013 at 10:58 AM ----------

---------- Post added 07-29-2013 at 11:00 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Why did you breed her with a different species in the first place?


bcause I wanna have a specie of s.subspinipes with an awesome terminal legs like that of s.morsitans  or having a pede with amazing pigmentation or size and probably i don't have any male s.subspinipes in here.

---------- Post added 07-29-2013 at 11:06 AM ----------




cantthinkofone said:


> lol for scientific name hybrida supervacuis. wonder if op knows enough latin to understand. why did you cross breed?


just dont have any male s.subspinipes here and she was just a present from my friend that went from a province hehehe....


----------



## lancej (Jul 30, 2013)

What everyone is trying to say is that this was unnecessary and shouldn't have been done (supervacuis = unnecessary, hybrida = hybrid).  If you really wanted to breed, you should have got a male subspinipes or a female morsitans.  By the way, hybrids are not and will never considered a different species.  What you created was a "mutt".  If you don't like the pedes that you have, find one that you do like.  Most hybrids are ugly anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 30, 2013)

What lancej said 

The likelihood of your new mother reproducing with a another species seems questionable...any documentation?  I just find it unlikely that the male morsitans would not have been killed in the process.  What is more likely is that she was already gravid before being mated as I assume she was wild caught and had done her reproductive business before capture.  If the eggs make it we shall know soon enough...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zangfroid (Jul 31, 2013)

lancej said:


> What everyone is trying to say is that this was unnecessary and shouldn't have been done (supervacuis = unnecessary, hybrida = hybrid).  If you really wanted to breed, you should have got a male subspinipes or a female morsitans.  By the way, hybrids are not and will never considered a different species.  What you created was a "mutt".  If you don't like the pedes that you have, find one that you do like.  Most hybrids are ugly anyway.


Oh! so thats how it goes and hybrids are ugly!? my bad,hope you're wrong sir,lol.By the way thanks for the post.


----------



## JZC (Jul 31, 2013)

You bred two centipedes that are different species. Even if they did produce viable eggs, they will likely be sterile and won't look like a combo of the two species. They aren't like dogs where you can create different breeds because all dogs are the same species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Jul 31, 2013)

zangfroid said:


> Oh! so thats how it goes and hybrids are ugly!? my bad,hope you're wrong sir,lol.By the way thanks for the post.


Hybridization and laboratory gene splicing aren't the same thing.  Unless you know exactly what each gene will do, it's like playing roulette with what actually comes out.  Most hybrids look nothing like what you would expect.  Usually there is a higher mortality, and those that do make it don't have visually attractive traits.  Let's not forget that you are also dealing with a venomous animal.  The genes that dictate the venom composition are also affected, so you could potentially create a very venomous creature with a horrible attitude with no antivenin.  Just something to think about.  I understand the curiosity, but we must think about this in a responsible matter.  Also, since this hasn't been done in a laboratory setting, think of the consequences if a hybrid were to get loose.  What is done is done, now, so I am stating this for the next time you get the urge to try this.  With that being said, I wish you luck in your endeavor.  And please be responsible (i.e. - no selling the babies, no attempts at handling, and make damn sure the cages are escape proof!).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zangfroid (Jul 31, 2013)

*...*



zonbonzovi said:


> What lancej said
> 
> The likelihood of your new mother reproducing with a another species seems questionable...any documentation?  I just find it unlikely that the male morsitans would not have been killed in the process.  What is more likely is that she was already gravid before being mated as I assume she was wild caught and had done her reproductive business before capture.  If the eggs make it we shall know soon enough...


Actually,I only got a single image of it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, and the truth is the female s. subspinipes didn't play well.What I did was mated the male and female morsitans first,and then I slowly pick up the female after the male got boner and created a tunnel for webbing his sperm (and quickly attached some of it).I immediately replace it with subspinipes,and it followed the male through the tunnel until it reaches the morsitans' tergite like its goin to crush him and suddenly the male freak out to the other part of substrate and the s.subspinipes stayed for a while in the tunnel,and I taught that session was failed.Because she was already stuff at that moment and wait for some weeks until she turn gravid but she molted instead,or maybe your right sir,I also suspected that she maybe had an affair when she was still in the wild and stored it


----------



## zangfroid (Jul 31, 2013)

lancej said:


> Hybridization and laboratory gene splicing aren't the same thing.  Unless you know exactly what each gene will do, it's like playing roulette with what actually comes out.  Most hybrids look nothing like what you would expect.  Usually there is a higher mortality, and those that do make it don't have visually attractive traits.  Let's not forget that you are also dealing with a venomous animal.  The genes that dictate the venom composition are also affected, so you could potentially create a very venomous creature with a horrible attitude with no antivenin.  Just something to think about.  I understand the curiosity, but we must think about this in a responsible matter.  Also, since this hasn't been done in a laboratory setting, think of the consequences if a hybrid were to get loose.  What is done is done, now, so I am stating this for the next time you get the urge to try this.  With that being said, I wish you luck in your endeavor.  And please be responsible (i.e. - no selling the babies, no attempts at handling, and make damn sure the cages are escape proof!).


Affirmative and thank you sir!


----------



## zangfroid (Aug 29, 2013)

*Yay!*

:biggrin: here they are












normal plings


----------



## Spepper (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful 'pede and plings!!!


----------



## lancej (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice!  Keep us updated with more pics when they separate from mom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 29, 2013)

They may appear normal, but something in me says one or two genes from papa pede will carry over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Aug 29, 2013)

I think we'll know when the pics of them after they leave mom get posted.  The OP isn't very sure that the breeding took place.  Hopefully it didn't and these are pure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zangfroid (Sep 1, 2013)

Wew!!!....the mother pede left the babies the other day...I'll upload some pics later.


----------



## zangfroid (Sep 1, 2013)

At last! :giggle:

aren't they first instar? because i had a difficulty in observing  when they were in protonymph stage atm,(b'cause I placed them in a dark and cool spot in order that my pede will feel safety...)




Aug 29...maa pede's really tricky







Aug 30...pedelings turn colorful


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope these are purebreds. I wish you luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Sep 1, 2013)

the blue is concerning. no expert here though. if this is hybrid i suggest you leave your house and never go back. if these were hybrid you would would get the joy of raising all of them and never selling a one of them till death. but fingers crossed these are normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zangfroid (Sep 3, 2013)

!


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow that's awesome. Post some pics when they're older too see if they're hybrids. ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 4, 2013)

Those are typical of a subspinipes from Barbados.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous juveniles. Love the blue leg coloration. Whether it's a hybrid or not, I'd definitely buy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Sep 7, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Those are typical of a subspinipes from Barbados.


That's what I'm thinking too.  The fact that all the babies look identical to each other is a good sign that they aren't hybrids, also.


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 14, 2013)

dear god, what have you done.... just kidding!  awesome and i can't wait to see pics at every instar!

---------- Post added 09-14-2013 at 05:38 PM ----------




lancej said:


> you could potentially create a very venomous creature with a horrible attitude with no antivenin


Thanks for the new sig!!


----------



## lancej (Sep 14, 2013)

Greenjewls said:


> Thanks for the new sig!!


Anytime!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zangfroid (Oct 11, 2013)

*Third Instars!*

its been awhile....and too busy to update...lol
btw,they were 80+...and 3/4 of the plings are molting recently...yay <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenjewls (Oct 12, 2013)

looks like a weird hybrid to me...  think it actually worked?


----------



## klawfran3 (Oct 14, 2013)

i don't know, but those half red half blue legs are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

